# How to Reduce pipe size



## bigMikeB (May 31, 2007)

Reducing it that much will cause it to run a high head pressure, wearing the pump out sooner than normal.


----------



## Mike Swearingen (Mar 15, 2005)

There are reducers available, such as 1.5" to 1". Just ask for what you need and connect it, either with threaded fittings or glued fittings, depending upon what type of pipe you're working with.
Mike


----------



## wrv369 (Jan 4, 2008)

I thought that it wouldn't be a great idea to reduce the size of the pipe so much. I'll use the 1.25" adapter that came with the pump and buy a reducer to get the pipe to the 1" that I need. That is a much better reduction. And I'll do it right at the sump pump. Thanks for your help! I know how I'll be spending my Saturday morning.


----------



## bigMikeB (May 31, 2007)

The reducer isn't the issue it's having a pump made to discharge into a 1 1/4" pipe minimum choked down to 1", you will increase the work the motor has to produce to push the water through the smaller size pipe, drawing more amps to operate, over working the pump, it will wear out faster. Similar to plaque in your arteries causing your blood pressure to increase, adding to the load on your heart.


----------



## mechengg (May 22, 2012)

It doesn't matter wether you reduce the diameter from 1.5'' or 1.25'', there wont be any clogging nor will the pump use any extra power. Your diametric reduction will only increase the discharge velocity. An increase in diameter may cause the pump to get overloaded but reduction upto a certain point wont affect your job. Carry on wid any reducer.


----------

